# παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο (ώσπου να βγει η ψυχή του)



## nickel (Jul 25, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> humoring the patient = παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο (αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση πόσο λίγα είναι τα αγγλικά ευρήματα)



Στο ΛΝΕΓ: για απατηλές υποσχέσεις ή μάταιες ελπίδες, τις οποίες προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε σε κάποιον, προκειμένου να του απαλύνουμε τον πόνο, μέχρι να συμβεί η αναπόφευκτη αρνητική εξέλιξη: _το να του λες ότι έχει ακόμα κάποιες ελπίδες να νικήσει, είναι ~!_ 
ενώ στο ΛΚΝ: για παρηγοριά χωρίς αξία, χωρίς νόημα, αναντίστοιχη προς το μέγεθος της δυστυχίας.

Δυο παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:

Σε μια περίοδο που η ύφεση καλπάζει, η αγορά βουλιάζει, η ρευστότητα έχει, σχεδόν, μηδενιστεί, οι Τράπεζες λεηλατούν τους πολίτες, μια στις τρεις πολύ μικρές επιχειρήσεις βάζει λουκέτο και η ανεργία πετάει προς το ένα εκατομμύριο, το Ταμείο Επιχειρηματικότητας που ανακοίνωσε η κυβέρνηση θυμίζει την «παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο, ώσπου να βγει η ψυχή του».
(Από το —πάλαι ποτέ;— Τρωκτικό. Δεν ξέρω πού πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε.)
Ατελέσφορα μέτρα σωτηρίας για ένα φεστιβάλ σε χρονία κρίση που χρειαζόταν ουσιαστικές τομές και όχι «παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο».
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=122135&ct=80&dt=06/05/2000#ixzz0ugHasKWO

Συνήθως: *cold comfort* (μαύρη παρηγοριά)
Από διάφορες πηγές:

very limited consolation or empathy ("He told me that time heals all wounds but that was cold comfort to me")
something that makes a difficult situation slightly better but not much better
Εναλλακτικές λύσεις:
a placebo, a poor remedy for, a half-measure, little consolation.

Το νερουλιασμένο, αυτά κατέβασε. Αν ξέρετε κι άλλες εκφράσεις με τις οποίες βολεύονται οι Αγγλοσάξονες, πατήστε Reply.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Συνήθως: *cold comfort* (μαύρη παρηγοριά)
> 
> Αν ξέρετε κι άλλες εκφράσεις με τις οποίες βολεύονται οι Αγγλοσάξονες, πατήστε Reply.



Άλλες εκφράσεις δεν ξέρω, αλλά θυμάμαι μια όμορφη ταινία με την Κέιτ Μπέκινσεϊλ: Cold comfort farm


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 29, 2015)

_Παρηγορητική_ βέβαια ονομάζεται και η θεραπεία που δίνεται σε έναν άρρωστο με στόχο να τον ανακουφίσει και όχι να τον θεραπεύσει - στα Αγγλικά *palliative treatment/care*.


----------



## cougr (Jul 20, 2021)

Medical platitudes
Palliative platitudes (χρησιμοποιείται σε διάφορα πλαίσια, όχι μόνο στους αρρώστους)
Words of false comfort
False reassurances
White lies to patients κ.ο.κ.


----------

